# 60K Inspection



## rjlman (May 30, 2005)

Dealer wants almost 600.00 for a 60K inspection. Basically a transmission fluid change, brake fluid (not sure not thorough the brake fluid is changed) and oil and filter. Surely I can get the work done elsewhere for a lot less...like maybe 1/2 as much?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would think you certainly can! Try to find a local, but reputable, independant shop in your area. For general price estimates, try this site:

RepairPrice Estimator - Get an Estimate for a Service or Repair on Your Car


----------

